# [SOLVED] Modem and Router port forward?



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there! I'm trying to forward ports for game connections. For this particular game, I'm trying to forward port 7777.

My ports aren't forwarding according to:
Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router and Open Port Check Tool

I'm on Windows 7 64-bit with my current setup like this:
Cable -> Modem (Aztech DSL605E) -> Router (D-Link DI-524) -> PC

What I have in use that might have an effect:
Avast! Anti-Virus
Windows Firewall (port 7777 TCP&UCP are allowed in both inbound and outbound)
Hamachi (though it's always disabled and closed unless I need it to host a game)

I have turned off UPnP.

The starting IP address of the Dlink DI-524: 192.168.0.100
The ending IP address of the Dlink DI-524: 192.168.0.199

Portforward.com says "Your external IP is 222.127.223.69" but the Aztech DSL605E Basic-Home page lists an IP address that starts with 112.198.146.xxx

I am not using a VPN. I am on Firefox 5.0 which is directly connected to the internet (no proxy). Disabling NAT on the Aztech DSL605E breaks my internet completely.


Any help would be greatly appreciated  Please post if there is anything else you need to know. I will answer asap.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Because of NAT in the Aztech modem/router, you will need to do double port forwarding. On the status page of the DI-524 router, take note of the WAN IP address that is listed. Then try connecting a computer directly to the Aztech modem/router, and use this guide to open the ports. However, instead of using your computer's IP address put the DI-524's WAN IP address in the address box. 
Then after connecting back to the DI-524 router the ports can be opened to your computer's IP address.


----------



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Hello!

Thank you for your help.

In the status page of the DI-524 router, this is the information that was listed:
WAN
MAC Address [...]
Connection DHCP Client Connected.
Remaining Lease Time 00:59:05
IP Address 192.168.1.4 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
Domain Name Server 192.168.1.1


I used the 192.168.1.4 address. I directly connected my PC to the Aztech modem and followed the guide. The LAN IP selected was 192.168.1.4 and here is what I input for the rule (following the guide):

Protocol Port Start Port End Port Map 
TCP,UDP 7777 7777 7777 


I then reconnected the modem into the setup and opened the modem configuration page. I went into Advanced > Applications (Special Applications: is used to run applications that require multiple connections.) and input 7777 as Trigger and Public Port. 

I then went to Open Port Check Tool and checked for the port but I am receiving this error:

Error: I could *not* see your service on *[...]* on port (*7777*)
Reason: Connection timed out


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Check to make sure neither your IP address for your computer nor the router's WAN IP address is changing. Both should have a static IP address. Do you have the ports open in the DI-524 to your computer's IP address (after reconnecting back to the device)?


----------



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Sorry, I'm not very knowledgeable with the terms and what they should be referring to. Am I correct in assuming that from the info I copied in my last post, 192.168.1.4 is the WAN address for the router?

My computer's IPv4 Address is set to 192.168.0.165 (Preferred). Is this what you mean by static? This address has not changed for the last 2 weeks since I've been checking.

I have followed your guide for the ports for the Aztech modem.

(Sorry, there was a typo in my last post. I meant to say router, not modem for this piece of text.) For the router, after reconnecting it, I opened the router configuration page. I went into Advanced > Applications (Special Applications: is used to run applications that require multiple connections.) and input 7777 as Trigger and Public Port.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Yes, the 192.168.1.4 IP address is the WAN IP address of the router, and the address to use for opening the ports in the modem.
I don't know if you set a static IP address for your computer, but given that it hasn't changed in a couple weeks that should be fine. 

The configuration should be like this: Ports open in the Aztech modem to the DI-524's WAN IP address, then in the DI-524 to your computer's IP address. 
In the router, try just using just the Virtual Server instead of the port triggering. Port triggering is for data that triggers additional data on another port, whereas port forwarding (from the Virtual Server page) is for opening the ports normally. If this still does not work, try temporarily putting the computer in the DMZ of the router.


----------



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Hello,

I have used the Virtual Server for 7777 with 192.168.0.165 as the Private IP and set to always be open.

However, the Open Port Check Tool is still stating:
Error: I could not see your service on 112.198.133.87 on port (7777)
Reason: Connection timed out

I have placed 192.168.0.165 as DMZ in the router, and I have rebooted the router but the error still remains.


Nevermind. It works perfectly, thank you so much! Are there any risks if I keep my computer as DMZ enabled?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Unusual for a modem to be doing dhcp with private ip like 192.168.1.x.
Modem or modem/router?
If you logon to this modem is there a port forward page?

To start I would take the dlink out of the mix completely. Only connect to the aztech.

Point here is to get port forwarding working then you can move onto adding the dlink.

Once connected to the modem we need two things posted here;
ipconfig /all from the pc
what is reported as the wan ip [portforward.com or ipchicken.com will tell you]


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Like I heard somewhere before, opening ports is like putting holes in a wall. The more ports that are open, the easier it is for a computer to be attacked. DMZ opens all ports for all protocols. If you leave DMZ enabled I would recommend making sure you have a strong software firewall installed on your computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

In the dmz you are at risk of port trojans and direct hack attacks.
Make sure you are up on all of your service packs since they close newly discovered risks.
Be ready to rebuild your pc from scratch. Do this by getting a image of the unit before you put it on the dmz


----------



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

Thank you so much for the assistance Jason09 and Wand3r3r.

I guess I would only enable the DMZ when I am about to host games for my friends. However, it seems that it's still risky even then. The only protection I have are those that ship with Windows 7 Professional (Windows Firewall) and the UAC (if that even has any effect in this situation). I also have avast! anti-virus and I install all the Windows Updates whenever they show up.

Is there anything else I should/can do?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Modem and Router port forward?*

The default Windows Firewall isn't one of the best firewalls out there, and I would recommend buying a software firewall. However, having DMZ enabled only when hosting will cut down on the security risk. 

Since you are now able to host, you can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have any suggestions? 

Definitely solved. Thank you so much. I love you guys


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

We're glad to be able to help. 

As for paid firewall, I would go with Norton, although I'm not sure that the firewall can be bought separately from the rest of their security suite. For free, Comodo is considered to be a good brand.


----------

